# Impression depuis iPad 1 - apps dispo ?



## Gigaflop (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tos,

je viens de recevoir un iPad 1 (de mon paternel) .

Je cherche bien entendu un moyen d'imprimer mon travail effectué sur cet outils, mais je n'ai pas d'imprimante compatible AirPrint.

Sur l'AppStore, il existe diverses solutions, dont deux que j'ai repéré : PrintCentral for iPad et PrintBureau.

Avez-vous déjà eu l'occasion de les utiliser ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous lexpérience d'autres appli. ?

Ce que je cherche : un solution d'impression direct de divers documents (iWorks, Notebooks, Bento, FileMaker, etc.) soit en direct sur ma HP (wifi, bluetooth), soit via un PDF (créé pour l'occasion) qui serai envoyé par courriel à un poste connecté à une imprimante.

La solution WePrint/AirPrint Activator ne me convient malheureusement pas : il faudrait que je sois systématiquement proche de mon mac, allumé, ce qui ne convient pas à mon utilisation nomade.

Merci d'avance pour vos nombreuse (j'espère) réponses


----------



## worldice (14 Mai 2011)

Gigaflop a dit:


> Bonjour à tos,
> 
> je viens de recevoir un iPad 1 (de mon paternel) .
> 
> ...



Moi, j'ai installé AirprintActivator sur mon PC et sur mon MAC. Ça te permet de rendre ton imprimante compatible AirPrint.


----------



## Gigaflop (15 Mai 2011)

Oui, j'ai testé airprintActivator. Cela fonctionne chez moi aussi, mais cela ne correspond pas à l'usage que je souhaite.

Dans idéal, il ne faudrait pas que j'aie besoin d'allumer le mac pour imprimer.
Également, il me faudrait pouvoir envoyer un PDF sur une adresse email pour pouvoir l'imprimer, par exemple à à mon PC du bureau ou à un client.

Avez-vous une idée ou une astuce qui répondrait à ce besoin ? Je n'ai malheureusement rien trouvé sur le forum qui réponde clairement à cela.


----------



## Gigaflop (23 Mai 2011)

Sans réponse ni avis sur ces logiciel d'impression, je crois que je vais devoir tester par moi-même...


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

Ce que tu cherches n'existe pas, il te faut acheter une imprimante compatible AirPrint.


----------

